# [Q] Windows button as a notification light - possible?



## domel003 (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi, I've just found a pretty mockup of Windows 10 Mobile here and wanted to ask you whether it would be possible to tweak the system in the way that it lights up the menu buttons when there's a notification pending? How do you think?


----------



## domi.nos (Sep 27, 2015)

+1 would love this feature!


----------



## zyxw-androidiani (Sep 27, 2015)

For Android this is possibile, if you can install APKs you can try this https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ledblinker or http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1958939 however the developer can try to develope something like this.
For samsung's phone there is an app called BLN, it's a great app I used it on my Samsung rooted phone and use the buttons light like a led but, if I don't mistake, it required something to add on the kernel.


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Oct 1, 2015)

finger cross someone make it happen


----------



## ilam82 (Oct 1, 2015)

Yes please


----------



## kwanice (Oct 1, 2015)

Look my thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ptweakers-2015-08-17-added-5th-quick-t3180474
You can modify registry to turn off led on hardware button.
so i think it can be very easy to use as notification !


----------



## crowjob (Oct 1, 2015)

kwanice said:


> Look my thread here http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ptweakers-2015-08-17-added-5th-quick-t3180474
> You can modify registry to turn off led on hardware button.
> so i think it can be very easy to use as notification !

Click to collapse



The issue at hand is making it work with the screen off.  And even if you can light the LED's, you won't just get the windows button, you'll also be getting the back, and search buttons.  If we can find a way to turn on/off ONLY the windows button, this would be amazing.  Now, having said that, I would still use it with all 3 flashing at once.


----------



## domel003 (Oct 1, 2015)

crowjob said:


> The issue at hand is making it work with the screen off.  And even if you can light the LED's, you won't just get the windows button, you'll also be getting the back, and search buttons.  If we can find a way to turn on/off ONLY the windows button, this would be amazing.  Now, having said that, I would still use it with all 3 flashing at once.

Click to collapse



Three is better than none


----------



## kwanice (Oct 2, 2015)

i dont see any registry to select only one of the three button...sad


----------



## crowjob (Oct 2, 2015)

kwanice said:


> i dont see any registry to select only one of the three button...sad

Click to collapse



What's the registry key for the lights?  Can they be enabled when the screen is off?  If so I'll try to write a script to do this.


----------



## kwanice (Oct 2, 2015)

crowjob said:


> What's the registry key for the lights?  Can they be enabled when the screen is off?  If so I'll try to write a script to do this.

Click to collapse





Look m'y thread, in m'y signature ?

U have tweak

Hum ..oups its :

HKLM\SOFTWARE\OEM\Nokia\Display\ColorAndLight" name="UserSettingKeyLightsEnabled"


----------



## crowjob (Oct 3, 2015)

kwanice said:


> Look m'y thread, in m'y signature
> 
> U have tweak
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you have any knowledge in how the sound events work?  Example:  Open WPTweaker, go to Sounds, then find SMS.  What I want to do is see how the SMS messages are handled, and how it knows to send a sound.


----------



## kwanice (Oct 4, 2015)

crowjob said:


> Do you have any knowledge in how the sound events work?  Example:  Open WPTweaker, go to Sounds, then find SMS.  What I want to do is see how the SMS messages are handled, and how it knows to send a sound.

Click to collapse



this app was made for win phone 8....not sure its the same workin process on win 10 mobile...


----------



## crowjob (Oct 4, 2015)

Good news!
After a long search, I found a video which (assuming that the button hardware is similar between Lumias) proves that JUST the windows button could be flashed.  

https://youtu.be/9DnggGLaIZ4


----------



## kwanice (Oct 4, 2015)

crowjob said:


> Good news!
> 
> 
> After a long search, I found a video which (assuming that the button hardware is similar between Lumias) proves that JUST the windows button could be flashed.
> ...

Click to collapse





Great ^^

Just need to know how now...lol


----------



## Emme16 (Oct 7, 2015)

Of course also my Lumia 925 Windows Button blinks when battery is too low. Anyone skilled that can turn it into a script for wptweaker?


----------



## danger2u (Oct 9, 2015)

port to 930 too?


----------



## crowjob (Oct 10, 2015)

Emme16 said:


> Of course also my Lumia 925 Windows Button blinks when battery is too low. Anyone skilled that can turn it into a script for wptweaker?

Click to collapse



Looking into it right now.



danger2u said:


> port to 930 too?

Click to collapse



This isn't even a started product yet.  We know it's possible, but none of us truly understand how to link it with messages.


----------



## lukjok (Oct 11, 2015)

In 930 you can't make blink only windows button becouse it have only one channel for all three lights. In 925 I think it have 3 seperate channels.


----------



## crowjob (Oct 11, 2015)

lukjok said:


> In 930 you can't make blink only windows button becouse it have only one channel for all three lights. In 925 I think it have 3 seperate channels.

Click to collapse



Let's focus on making it work with either, then we can focus on smaller details.


----------



## Emme16 (Oct 13, 2015)

crowjob said:


> Let's focus on making it work with either, then we can focus on smaller details.

Click to collapse



You're right! But who can really try to make it work? Toc toc is there any skilled user?


----------



## djtonka (Oct 13, 2015)

..some examples....

*Lumia 925*


> BACK, HOME and SEARCH keys illumination is supported and is handled by three white LEDs that are located
> on the touch FPC. These LEDs are powered by VPH_PWR and controlled by PM8921 via LED_DRV_1 [Bad and
> Search keys) and LED_DRV_0 (Start key].

Click to collapse






*Lumia 930*


> BACK, HOME and SEARCH keys illumination is supported and is handled by three white LEDs. These LEDs are
> controlled by the GPLED_SRC2 from PM8941 (N4200).
> PM8941 (N4200) has current sink LED drivers for BACK, HOME & SEARCH lighting. Each GPLED_SINK 1 to 4 is
> able to sink 20 mA and each of those is individually programmable through the 8-bit PWM. High sides are
> ...

Click to collapse






*Lumia 1520*


> PM8941 also has current sink LED drivers for Windows Phone key lighting. Each Windows Phone key is
> illuminated with one LED. The LEDs are located on the Bottom PWB. The LED driver high sides are
> connected to GPLED_SRC 1 to 3, and the sinks are connected to GPLED_SINK 1 to 3. The sinks are able to
> sink 20mA and each of those is individually programmable through the 8-bit PWM.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Emme16 (Oct 13, 2015)

djtonka said:


> ..some examples....
> 
> *Lumia 925*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice djonka! Do you think that is possible to make them blink only for notifcation? Maybe i'm saying just **** things but for example finding the "process" that make blink those leds when 925 is charging and using that "process" to make blink them in other situations..??


----------



## djtonka (Oct 13, 2015)

In my opinion, no. Because Start LED in L925 is driven by Bios (UEFI) not the software.


----------



## crowjob (Oct 13, 2015)

djtonka said:


> In my opinion, no. Because Start LED in L925 is driven by Bios (UEFI) not the software.

Click to collapse



We're able to turn them off and on already via switch in WPTweaker.  We know the registry calls for it in certain situations.  Obviously not all phones would be supported, but a few are looking promising.  Do you have knowledge in the software side of things?


----------



## lukjok (Oct 26, 2015)

So, finally found a way how to make this. It requires a driver but I will try to make it.
Stay tuned for progress. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Emme16 (Oct 26, 2015)

Really?? We wait for news


----------



## HTC_FUZE (Oct 26, 2015)

that is good, my Lumia 1520 is waiting~~~


----------



## z0m8i3 (Mar 31, 2016)

lukjok said:


> So, finally found a way how to make this. It requires a driver but I will try to make it.
> Stay tuned for progress. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Any progress? For 830??


----------

